# My Friend Getting Bucked Off!!



## horsexquad (Dec 24, 2009)

go to my channel I have more fun videos


----------



## barebackcowgirl99 (May 27, 2009)

she come off very easy hahaha lol


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

ohhh my. Was she okay? Why did the horse buck her off in the first place?


----------



## horsexquad (Dec 24, 2009)

barebackcowgirl99 said:


> she come off very easy hahaha lol


haha yeah. she was just in like the walk relaxed stance. so it was like omg i'm the ground.


----------



## horsexquad (Dec 24, 2009)

Jillyann said:


> ohhh my. Was she okay? Why did the horse buck her off in the first place?


he just gets in moods where he's really fresh and fast, but doesn't want to move.
so she was stopping him instead of doing line after line. and he didn't want to canter so she used a little leg.
and BAM! haha

we think it's because he's on new high protein (and more) grain, so she's going to have to lunge before she rides now.


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

WOW , hope she is ok


----------



## justsambam08 (Sep 26, 2009)

the way he was holding his head at the beginning of the video, I'm surprised he waited until he was standing still to buck. He was not in a jumping mood.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

*He didn't buck*. He gave a big kick and turned out from under her. If she had kept his neck bent while she put leg on him he couldn't have done that. If I were helping her I would tell her to keep his head bent to one side or the other and not ride him in any straight lines when he is tense in his face, neck and back.


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

kevinshorses said:


> *He didn't buck*. He gave a big kick and turned out from under her. If she had kept his neck bent while she put leg on him he couldn't have done that. If I were helping her I would tell her to keep his head bent to one side or the other and not ride him in any straight lines when he is tense in his face, neck and back.


Do you have to argue against someone in *every* thread you reply on?


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Yep, only when the person is wrong though...lol

I am just glad his leg did not go through those reins and cause him to panic and hurt himself or trip while running. He looked pretty pleased with himself though lol, did a little victory lap! hehe


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

kevinshorses said:


> *He didn't buck*. He gave a big kick and turned out from under her. If she had kept his neck bent while she put leg on him he couldn't have done that. If I were helping her I would tell her to keep his head bent to one side or the other and not ride him in any straight lines when he is tense in his face, neck and back.



Uhh.. kicking out is the same thing as bucking. Unless you can prove they are two completely different things, please keep your comments to yourself.


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Yeouch! He got her by surprise!


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Jillyann said:


> Uhh.. kicking out is the same thing as bucking. Unless you can prove they are two completely different things, please keep your comments to yourself.


Kicking is done with the front feet on or very near the ground. Bucking starts with a large jump wherein the horse kicks with both hind legs at the apex of the jump. Believe what you want it's no skin off my nose.


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

The horse galloping around with the reins dangling in front of him scared me. :shock: Glad she and the horse are okay.
These things happen. Do agree with kevin though, I would have sent the horse into a circle, asked him to loosen up, bend, relax, etc. instead of stopping him. I also have a horse who gets hot, stiff, and evades by throwing his head up, and that's always the best method.

But anyway, glad it all turned out okay.
:]


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

Why didn't everyone dismount when she fell? Every lesson barn I have ever been to, the first thing you do when a rider comes off is stop and dismount. No one did that which, to me, is a big safety no-no.

Also the rider should not have been left and gotten up on her own, the instructor should have gone over and done a body check to make sure she wasn't hurt.


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

I know this isn't a critique thread but since this is a possible safety issue, I want to tell you that your friend should ask a trainer to work with her and her position. She was holding her reins much too tightly and that could only have agitated the horse. Also, when a horse balks, you should turn the head to the side with one rein (as you don't want to trap them with the other) and leg yield or circle if they won't go forward. She pulled straight back, and it only invited him to react further.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Impressive! that horse knows what he's doing! *buck, pivot, run* :lol:

As everyone else posted, I would bring up to your trainer and see if you guys can bring up safety rules that should be followed when there is an unexpected dismount such as the one in the video. Not all horses calmly come back to a group of horses like this one did, which can become very dangerous and escalate to something very serious. 

Glad she turned out uninjured. Great video to! those moments are hard to catch :lol:


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

That horse was being a major putz!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Jillyann said:


> Uhh.. kicking out is the same thing as bucking. Unless you can prove they are two completely different things, please keep your comments to yourself.


There's a lot of different types of "bucks" actually. I don't know all of the terms but there are several and they all describe a different type of movement. For instance theres, crow hopping, cow kicking, bucking, kicking, corkscrew, and whatever it is that my mare does with her legs really straight and it's a hop straight in the air, bone jarring and nearly impossible to stick.....:wink:


----------



## SlickDirtyDancin (Jul 11, 2009)

Jillyann said:


> Uhh.. kicking out is the same thing as bucking. Unless you can prove they are two completely different things, please keep your comments to yourself.


Sorry just have to reply to that. Bucking is a round back where the shoulders drop, both front and hind will come far off the ground without the legs making a kicking out motion. Kicking out is the opposite(back hollows, front legs never move far off the ground, head goes up not down). I've been struck by back hooves when horses have kicked out...they didn't buck at me! I've been bucked off and landed in the tracks of the horse. The hooves never came towards me. Big difference. 

This is her personal horse and not a lesson horse I hope. She really needs to work with him on those issues before continuing jumping or something more serious could happen to one of his riders. A well trained horse shouldn't randomly do that. As someone said she needs to work on bending and circles. If I were her, anytime he'd act up I'd drive him into some tight circles at a faster pace. Anything the horse doesn't choose and everything you choose. 

Glad she is okay though.


----------

